# aerial hook up



## 99638 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi all
had our first trip out at the weekend,went to a cc club site in worthing
nice place
noticed that they had aerial hook up aswell as electrical hook up,is this normall on all sites as i am about two spend best part of £200 on an aerial for the van i wonder if its worth it!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi nellbes

It is getting to be more common on sites but IMHO not common enough to dispense with an aerial or satellite dish on the van....unless you do not always need TV reception.

Sometimes on what are known as multiservice pitches a TV connection will be provided that also has some satellite channels, usually a movie channel and a sport channel. these will tune in as separate channels on a normal TV...you will of course probably be paying a bit extra for this service...even if you do not use it.

The most common reason for having a TV point combined with the hook up point is in situations where the normal TV reception is so poor that a van mounted aerial cannot get a picture....the site owners know that without TV some folk will not consider staying. Vans with satellite still do not need to worry though so another good reason to get a dish....if TV is important.

At sites where TV reception is provided on the hook up point you can usually hire ( or leave a deposit) for the necessary cable to connect you to the aerial hook up. But these are very cheap to buy and I carry one for the odd time we may need it.

mike


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, we bought a hook up cable from a cc site, they tend to have hook ups on sites with poor reception, we have only ever come across a couple of private sites offering a hook up point, we usual use a set top ariel, but when i change vans (hopefully next year) i will have one fitted.
but not the omni directional ones, as reading the post about them on various motorhome web sites, no one has a good word for them.
pete


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We had an omno-direction aerial on our caravean, and it was great where reception was good, but next to useless where reception was even a little bit iffy. The 'van we bought a year or so ago didn't have one, and rather that pay nearly £200 for a fitted one I bought a "proper" aerial from CPC (Maplin and B&Q etc also do them), some co-ax cable and a bit of pole. Cost about £20 all in, and always works.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Although I have a flying saucer on my roof, from the sounds of it, it makes sense to have an 'aerial-on-a-pole' kit just in case. Thanks for the idea, Rick.

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Although I have a flying saucer on my roof, from the sounds of it, it makes sense to have an 'aerial-on-a-pole' kit just in case. Thanks for the idea, Rick.
> 
> G


Hi g

have a look at this thread:-

Peedee's Aerial thread link

mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. I'm loving the ingenuity of people here.

£15 for an aerial sounds about right to me. And the Tom Tom file you uploaded gives another tick in the "must buy Tom Tom" column. Fantastic stuff.


----------

